# Looking for a rp partner thats down for long-term cute shit



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey all! I’m an experienced roleplayer (by that I simply mean that i’ve done it alot), but I want to see if anyone would be willing to do an rp over discord or telegram. Simply put, my ocs are typically subby bottoms, and I would love to have a relationship rp to fit with it. I do anything from modern romance to epic action, so If you prefer action within stories, that would be fine by me as I usually enjoy any kind (with the acception of high-tech sci-fi, like star trec or wars)

My favorite species to work with are dommy horses, big cats, big dogs, and most importantly bulls... OwO however, if you approach me with another species, I genuinely wont shut down any of them, as I can enjoy rps regaurdless of body type. Those are just my kinky faves >///<

I would appreciate doing long term stuff, like I said, but im open to quick smut and short stories, but above all else: somebody who might stick around and... i dunno... be my friend or somethin!

If you are interested, I might not respond here, so it would be prefered that you reach out to me at Frozencelsius#4454 (discord) or @Frozencelsius on telegram. From there, we should get a idea cooking/share info about our ocs and sonas that we might want to use!

Note: i’m a gay male, and I will only take applecants who have a male character and are OVER 18 years of age! Thanks~! My timezone is u.s. central, But i stay up late every night. Dont be shy! I love friends, and we can make this a dope journy.


----------



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

Sorry for the shitty formattin’, im on mobile, but i usually put more effort in my rps


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

Omg I love this idea but I'm a submissive bottom too :c


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 19, 2019)

Hmm, would be nice to get back into long term RPs like I've been trying to do.
I'll shoot an add on discord then.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank a lot for your rudeness ^^


----------



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Thank a lot for your rudeness ^^


Thanks for being rude when i told you about my discomfort of doing romance rp with an underage person. Im just moving us along because we dont wanna both waste our times


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

FableElwood said:


> Thanks for being rude when i told you about my discomfort of doing romance rp with an underage person. Im just moving us along because we dont wanna both waste our times


saying thanks is rude? Mh...
You blosked me randomly when there was no need to


----------



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> saying thanks is rude? Mh...
> You blosked me randomly when there was no need to


K well your unblocked just dont be a dick lmfao “-_-“


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

FableElwood said:


> K well your unblocked just dont be a dick lmfao “-_-“


same for you -.- and don't call me dick thanks


----------



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> same for you -.- and don't call me dick thanks


I said “dont be a dick” not “you’re a dick”

Its cool dude, lets just stop argueing and go our seperate ways! Good luck in your search


----------



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Hmm, would be nice to get back into long term RPs like I've been trying to do.
> I'll shoot an add on discord then.


By the way, i accidently declined your friend request, if you want to give me your discord/ try again


----------



## FableElwood (Feb 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 19, 2019)

FableElwood said:


> By the way, i accidently declined your friend request, if you want to give me your discord/ try again






resent.


----------



## pandepix (Mar 22, 2019)

Are you still looking for a friend? owo


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

I am up for a SFW rp if you are interested and to be friends. (I am a straight male) But yeah I have a wolf named Ace and a Demon Bull named Taurokhun.... Made a typo when I made the Threads account.


----------

